# Modeling idea -- RR concrete phone booths



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Although the SP is falsely credited with their exclusive use, they more or less initiated them -- they were eventually used by many other roads, including B&O, LVRR, WP, UP, NP, MP, and Erie.

They were started in the early 1930's or so, and served primarily for crews to get switching orders from dispatchers. Even today, some are still in use.

The dilapidated one is at Lucin, Utah, near the Lucin Cutoff.
The restored one is on the LVRR, at the Ironton line.

They appeared in various forms -- cylinder, octagon, hex, and square.

Why concrete?
For one thing, it pretty much deterred vandalism. For another, it was fairly maintenance-free, a great advantage in the mountains and deserts.

While operational, all were kept locked.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am not familiar with these. Pretty cool.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

That looks like it would be another great job for 3D printing. I think I saw a concrete colored printer filament somewhere. Print it and then a little prep, painting, and weathering to ones tastes. 

The 3D printer prices keep coming down and the quality getting better. I think I am going to try and get one within the next year.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Or it could be made out of round or square basswood stock with a paper wrap. Or just plain Styrene.
No need to be hollow -- just external detail and a capped or vented roof. I doubt anyone would question accuracy. They were different from RR to RR.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

johnfl68 said:


> That looks like it would be another great job for 3D printing. I think I saw a concrete colored printer filament somewhere. Print it and then a little prep, painting, and weathering to ones tastes.
> 
> The 3D printer prices keep coming down and the quality getting better. I think I am going to try and get one within the next year.


Could not agree more for using 3D printer to make such figures, buildings, etc.

I had set up the thread, regarding using 3D printer. Nobody answered at all. Of course, I am not going to assume that nobody uses one so far. Assumption could get me in trouble because of no fact, backing me up. 

In fact, I am still doing research on building home-brewed 3D printer.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Learning*

Hi,all... Late,today hasn`t been all bad for me. I just learned about phone booths in concrete. And here I thought I knew all about RR. LOL

That is a interesting idea.:smilie_daumenpos: Tnx for posting,have a great weekend,sanepilot


----------



## rlundy90 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a kit for the first style in HO if anyone is interested. Cast metal by a company called Model Railways "ScRRatch Stuff.


----------



## Dalebaker (Nov 16, 2014)

Funny, I took down an old Wal-Mart mini-blind. The rod that you turn to open or close the slats is hex shaped and just about the perfect size for the job. It also provides a out 20" or so of the shape. I kept it because I thought it would make a great mast for something. I didn't know about these. Now if you got sneaky and cut an inch or two.........

Cheers!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Dalebaker said:


> Funny, I took down an old Wal-Mart mini-blind. The rod that you turn to open or close the slats is hex shaped and just about the perfect size for the job. It also provides a out 20" or so of the shape. I kept it because I thought it would make a great mast for something. I didn't know about these. Now if you got sneaky and cut an inch or two.........


This is really a brilliant discovery... Kudos!
Mine are octagonal, and measure .355" flat-to-flat, which is about 30 inches (outside dimension).
That's about a scale foot too narrow, but it's _very_ close, and probably suitable.
If there are any out there about .050" thicker... It'd be perfect.

The ends of mine are even capped with a proper 'dome'.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

What about one of these?

I think its just about the right size to have an HO person inside it.

Im gonna go dig in my lego bucket, i know i have some... i'll see if can come up with a photo comparison for you.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> What about one of these?
> 
> I think its just about the right size to have an HO person inside it.


Cool, Legos! 
It's certainly the right shape.
Only needs a few wipes with a mill file on top, and you're good-to-go.
Maybe add a dome-looking feature on top, and slap a door on it.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

You would need to cut the length down a bit, but i think this looks very reasonable.
also the dots on top come off quite easy with an xacto knife.

heres a link to where you can buy some if you were interested.
https://www.bricklink.com/store/home.page?p=2dehandslego&itemID=97209290#/shop?o={"invID":"97209290"}


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> You would need to cut the length down a bit, but i think this looks very reasonable.


Heck, it looks perfect!
Nice work, SF!
Thankyou.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

LateStarter said:


> Heck, it looks perfect!
> Nice work, SF!
> Thankyou.


Word.


I find legos come in handy quite frequently for HO lol

Need to space out the cork on a double mainline?

2x4 brick between cork edges gives 2.5 inches between rail sides. 

Need a wooden crate? Glue some balsa strips to a smaller brick!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

heres what ive got so far.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> heres what ive got so far.


Pretty dang good! :thumbsup:


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Food for thought...
98% of the ones I've seen are unpainted -- plainly aged concrete.
But there's one on the Chessie/NS line here, that's been painted several times -- most recently in dark red, with a yellow top and a black door.
I can see it when riding over a bridge on 273.
A few years ago it was all medium blue, with a white door.
IMO, this means it's still in use.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sure can't recall seeing any concrete phone booths around the Midwest, but now that I'm aware of them I'll keep both eyes open. 
Bob


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Still one standing in Farmingdale NJ at Main St/547 RRxing.
Now I know what it was.
Thanks.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Naturally, I went straight to google the map and found it. It is actually at Main St and Railroad Ave. 

Here is the link - Map


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

bluenavigator said:


> Naturally, I went straight to google the map and found it. It is actually at Main St and Railroad Ave.
> 
> Here is the link - Map


Thanks pics and all!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Almost there!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> Almost there!


Wow!
Looks terrific!
Maybe you could 3D print it in quantity, and sell it through Walthers. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

LateStarter said:


> Wow!
> Looks terrific!
> Maybe you could 3D print it in quantity, and sell it through Walthers. :smilie_daumenpos:


Not a bad idea. any idea how i would go about doing that?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> Not a bad idea. any idea how i would go about doing that?


Not a clue.
But an email might help. I'm sure Walthers has a Marketing Dept. :thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

santafealltheway said:


> Not a bad idea. any idea how i would go about doing that?


There's a lot more to it than just that. You would be better off going through Shapeways or just eBay. If you're really thinking of doing a business, you will need to create an LLC.

BTW, there is already competition out there. I have seen a commercial version of this just recently.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

They do exist!

High Tech.
Part #HTD-8000... $3.95 each.

Home page:
http://www.hitechdetails.com

The website is horrible.
Clicking on the "photo" option renders an Error 404 message, but you can probably order by phone or email.
A drop-down product menu appears on some pages.

It says it's a kit, so painting is likely required.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

LateStarter said:


> They do exist!
> 
> High Tech.
> Part #HTD-8000... $3.95 each.
> ...


Nice!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> They do exist!


Well, yes. I said so a month ago in post #26.

Just sayin'.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I can report that, unless they're painted a bright color, their trackside presence is barely noticeable.
I think it may fall under the category of diminishing returns.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> I can report that, unless they're painted a bright color, their trackside presence is barely noticeable.
> I think it may fall under the category of diminishing returns.


That's obviously an individual decision. My opinion on those little details, though, is that while you may not really notice them at first, their presence makes a lot of difference in making something realistic. Their presence or absence is more perceived than actually seen.

Whether this is worth it for you, only you can say.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> That's obviously an individual decision. My opinion on those little details, though, is that while you may not really notice them at first, their presence makes a lot of difference in making something realistic. Their presence or absence is more perceived than actually seen.
> 
> Whether this is worth it for you, only you can say.


I'm in lockstep with that opinion. I've spent a ton of $$$ on little itty-bitty detail items for my layout. Most of them are not noticed until the 3rd, 4th or 5th lap around the layout, but then almost always get a "wow". Always brings a big smile to my face!  
Bob


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I didn't say I wouldn't use them...
In fact, I'll be making a bunch out of 1/2" dowel, and placing them 'all over the place'.
What I meant was, painting them in sedate colors makes them extremely hard to tell what they are.
White also works.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I think the trackside phone booths fall into the same category as the electrical cabinets that are normally near crossing gates.
Small detail, but they make the scene "realistic" IMHO.
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

LateStarter said:


> I didn't say I wouldn't use them...
> In fact, I'll be making a bunch out of 1/2" dowel, and placing them 'all over the place'.
> What I meant was, painting them in sedate colors makes them extremely hard to tell what they are.
> White also works.


1/2" dowel is a pretty slick idea. Do you plan to paint a door on the front? What color do you plan to use if not gray (concrete)?
Bob


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

raleets said:


> 1/2" dowel is a pretty slick idea. Do you plan to paint a door on the front? What color do you plan to use if not gray (concrete)?
> Bob


Probably white...
I'll mill or file flats for separately applied little doors.
Small styrene flats for concrete platforms, (with yellow borders) and maybe little 'stand-off' styrene overhangs to simulate a ventilated roof.
Tweezers!


----------

